# Found my 89 LeMond Team Zed



## Lickety Split (Nov 20, 2007)

Too stupid to post pics
LS


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Oh no you don't.......We need pics...please


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Here is Lickety split's LeMond....

I resized the pics for him.....Full story to follow by Lickety........

SWEET frame


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Here is Lickety split's LeMond....
> 
> I resized the pics for him.....Full story to follow by Lickety........
> 
> SWEET frame




cool... was it made by Roland?


----------



## Lickety Split (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you Dave I do appreciate you posting the pics.
Here is the full story.

Last week I decided I would like to add something vintage and steel to my herd.
I remembered a bike frame hanging on the wall at a nearby bike store
in 1999.It was a 1989 LeMond Z frame with a wild paint job that I really liked.It was NOS and had never been built up.They wanted 500.00 and I waffled and then it was gone.

Out of curiosity I called the same store.
The salesperson remembered the frame and knew the person that bought it and took my number to give to him.
This was getting almost to good to be true.
He called last night and we set up a time for him to bring it over for me to check out.
He had never built it up.It had set in his basement since he bought it in 2000.
On top of that he was willing to sell it to me at what he paid for it.500 bucks.
This was a no brainer.

She's in my basement waiting to get hung on the wall for the winter.

I don't know who Roland is??

Is there anywhere to check the serial number to verify the year??
Take care
LS


----------



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

Roland= Roland Della Santa. He may have built it. Great buy :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

One of those things that was "meant to be". I love stories like this 'cause it happened to me once, too.

Congrats on the Lemond Z. Have fun.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Awesome looking bike. Love the paint.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Columbus CroMor.

That is an inexpensive Team Replica.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

So, let me get this straight, you wanted to get an old bike like one you saw years ago, someone on the site here said it would be tough to find one, but just like that you go and find the one you saw years ago and it has been sitting in never-built condition just waiting for you. Wow. Build that thing, you've got 9 years of riding to catch up with. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ewitz said:


> Columbus CroMor.
> 
> That is an inexpensive Team Replica.



and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that...


----------



## gregwjs (Nov 9, 2007)

Beautiful bike! Based on what I've learned in the last couple of weeks, it's more than likely a Billato built bike for Lemond. I can see the 10 Speed Drive Imports sticker on the down tube - just like I have on mine.

I'm a little confused on the years. My dad has a 1989 Coors Light team bike from Lemond. Apparently it's the paint job he rode during domestic races that year. He raced for Coors Light in the US and for AGR? in Europe. His Europe bikes were painted differently. I think Team Zed was in 1990. 

A pic of my Dad's 1989 Lemond is in the "Retro Dudes" thread on this page. It has a picture of Alexi Grewal in the 1989 Worlds on a bike painted like my Dad's.


----------



## Lickety Split (Nov 20, 2007)

Inexpensive team replica??
I don't care.I am still happy with it.
And you are going to find a bike this old unused where???
How much did I over pay??
Or are you jealous of my cheapo bike???
Huh???I bet that's it.
You probably don't play well with others.


I too am confused on the years.
89 or 90??

I'm new at this vintage thing.
Thanks for all the kind words
LD


----------



## gregwjs (Nov 9, 2007)

LD - Go wikipedia or google Greg Lemond and find out what year he was on Team Zed. He was all across the map late in his career on several different teams. Find out the Team Zed year and you'll know the year of your bike. I think it was 1990.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Over the course of his career, LeMond has had bikes sourced from more places than I can count. Calfee even made some of his carbon frames.

As stated above, if the previous poster is right on the Ten Speed Drive provenance, it most likely is a Billato and that's a good thing.

As for Chromor, my understanding is that it is basically a "seamed" version of SL (just as all True Temper tubing is "seamed.") A bit less expensive than SL/SP but when done up properly virtually indistinguishable from SL in ride quality and weight. 

Cool frame. Soooooo 1990. When we were all carping "just say NO to neon!"


----------



## gregwjs (Nov 9, 2007)

The 10 speed drive sticker on my Dad's bike:










Check it against the above. It looks the same.


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 7, 2004)

nice frame, one of my all time favorites!


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Richard said:


> Over the course of his career, LeMond has had bikes sourced from more places than I can count. Calfee even made some of his carbon frames.
> 
> As stated above, if the previous poster is right on the Ten Speed Drive provenance, it most likely is a Billato and that's a good thing.
> 
> ...


Mitsubishi Rayon made some LeMond bikes too. I saw one in my size hanging on the wall in a bike shop in North Park (Sandy Eggo) that I just didn't wanna afford at the time. When I COULD afford it, it was gone.

Webbed lugs and all. Not a Calfee tho. Said Mitsubishi Rayon on it IIRC.

M


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't believe the frame is a 1989. Remember, Lemond won the TDF in 1989 while riding for Team ADR (remember the purple and neon yellow carbon fiber TVT frame rebadged as a Bottecchia?) Lemond's first year on Team Z was 1990. As for Cromor, that was Columbus' medium range tubeset at the time. It was standard cromoly that was double butted. SLX/SPX/TSX was double butted Cyclex (a higher grade of cromoly steel) with helical reenforcements inside the tube. The SL/SP was double butted Cyclex without the helical reenforcements (Note: the steerer on the Cromor fork was Columbus SLX). Cromor was above Aelle and Gara, which were straight guage (non-butted) cromoly. Cromor built into a very respectable frameset. There is a slight weight penalty over SL/SP/SLX/SPX/TSX but for all intents and purposes I seriously doubt anyone could tell the difference when riding a Cromor frame vs. a SLX frame.


----------



## jwcanpy (Nov 29, 2010)

MShaw said:


> Mitsubishi Rayon made some LeMond bikes too. I saw one in my size hanging on the wall in a bike shop in North Park (Sandy Eggo) that I just didn't wanna afford at the time. When I COULD afford it, it was gone.
> 
> Webbed lugs and all. Not a Calfee tho. Said Mitsubishi Rayon on it IIRC.
> 
> M


Small world. I bought that frame. It was clear purple over natural carbon. I built it up with all campy gear. The guy in the shop told me to use "nothin but the best" and I took his advice. I still have the bike and it is still as beautiful today as when I bought I. However I am afraid to ride it now with all of the extra pounds that I have gained since I bought it. It was the best $799.00 I ever spent. It still gives me goosebumps remembering the drive home to Temecula from North Park the day I bought it. thanks for the memories.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow you lucky SOB.     That is the find of a life time. Really you will be hard pressed to ever find that good of a bike, like the way you did again. 

Now you will have a fun time specing the neon color bar wrap for that sucker. 

What you gonna build it up with? Or did i miss that above? 

What size is it?

Bill


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Old thread, but never come across it. 

Love the paint scheme and the story is even better. Nice score!!


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I guess I don't needta answer this twice...

M


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

jwcanpy said:


> Small world. I bought that frame. It was clear purple over natural carbon. I built it up with all campy gear. The guy in the shop told me to use "nothin but the best" and I took his advice. I still have the bike and it is still as beautiful today as when I bought I. However I am afraid to ride it now with all of the extra pounds that I have gained since I bought it. It was the best $799.00 I ever spent. It still gives me goosebumps remembering the drive home to Temecula from North Park the day I bought it. thanks for the memories.


I have the LeMond brochure of that year somewhere. Please, a pic or twenty of your Mitsu-LeMond!


----------



## ArmyLTC (Dec 12, 2010)

sweet frame - when does the build start?


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

jwcanpy said:


> Small world. I bought that frame. It was clear purple over natural carbon. I built it up with all campy gear. The guy in the shop told me to use "nothin but the best" and I took his advice. I still have the bike and it is still as beautiful today as when I bought I. However I am afraid to ride it now with all of the extra pounds that I have gained since I bought it. It was the best $799.00 I ever spent. It still gives me goosebumps remembering the drive home to Temecula from North Park the day I bought it. thanks for the memories.


I won't say all those nasty things I just thought. You got a beautiful bike!

(and if ya wanna sell it, I'm only about 10# heavier'n I was then!)

M


----------

